# Sending Your Stuff



## Moretothestory (Jul 25, 2019)

For those who make the decision to stay in Portugal, I wondered how you managed to get your things shipped? In my case the shipping would be from the West Coast of the U.S. Obviously things like furniture can be sold, but what about clothing, paperwork, computers, kitchen items and so on? 

Thank you!
MTTS


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

However you do it make sure you obtain the Certificate of Baggage from the PT Embassy or High Commission before you or the goods leave & that you're within the time frame because otherwise you'll pay duty on your own property


----------



## Tucsonsteve (Mar 26, 2013)

There was a similar question in the Spain forum last week. One respondent said he found USPS “international freight” to work out to about $5/lb., while private companies were more like $30/lb.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

We recently arrived and decided to only take personal belongings, paperwork, electronics.. Family of three - we ended up flying with 9 checked bags (of 32 KG's each) plus carry ons, backpacks etc.


----------



## Moretothestory (Jul 25, 2019)

I have seen people load up a small portable storage container parked in front of their home. I hope you don't have to pay by the pound for something like that. Some of my stuff would have to be shipped in a pallet. I guess there are companies that arrange it. Seems like a nightmare to get it through customs and trucked to your destination. Thanks for the tip on a certificate of baggage.

-MTTS


----------

